# Southern Rain



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

It is just positively gorgeous, green and lush here in Louisiana. Such a contrast from the brown, scrubby, barren desert at home. For the past two days Mother Nature has been showing me exactly why. It has rained more here in the last two days than it does in an entire year in North Los Angeles County. Holy cow! I have seen and experienced this before, but it still just amazes me the volume of water just falling from the sky... And even more amazing is that it is still warm all the time. At home rain = cold. Not so here. It is warm wet and humid. PERFECT baby sulcata weather!

Katherine, do you have an extra boat I could borrow for a couple of days?


----------



## Zamric (Apr 4, 2012)

heheheh... after living most of my life on the South East U.S.A. I find that Dallas is the perfect balance between Heat and Humidity. Any more South or West it gets hotter and dryer.... anymore North or East it gets colder and wetter. My son, who live here now instead of Tennesse says its way to dry for him but he thinks Dallas is the beginning of Desert like dryness!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, you're getting the same weather we're getting here in Alabama.

I had made the decision to keep my little guy inside just because of the lightning storms...and invariably both of my heat bulbs go out. >: (


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

Zamric said:


> heheheh... after living most of my life on the South East U.S.A. I find that Dallas is the perfect balance between Heat and Humidity. Any more South or West it gets hotter and dryer.... anymore North or East it gets colder and wetter. My son, who live here now instead of Tennesse says its way to dry for him but he thinks Dallas is the beginning of Desert like dryness!



It was very interesting watching the transition from the CA AZ and west TX desert slowly transition into greener, scrubber, more trees and then finally lush and jungle-like in east TX and Louisiana. I love it here. The heat and humidity is hell on my dogs, but it doesn't bother me. I was here in June 2009 with the record breaking heat wave and I found even that tolerable.

It's just amazing every where I look, I'm surrounded by super healthy looking tortoise food. 12" tall clover, dollar weeds, sow thistle and grass grass grass.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2012)

What are you doing there, Tom?


----------



## DanaLachney (Apr 4, 2012)

Tom what part of Louisiana are u in?I'm from Louisiana and this is just normal spring weather  it completely flooded my yard last week and water was over my driveway. My brother had to move his car for fear it would get swept away lol


----------



## Zamric (Apr 4, 2012)

No matter where I live, I am ALWAY drawn back to the hills and trees of Tennesse and Kentucky! For me their only bad times are the Ice Storms that hit at least once a year. I don't mind snow, but Ice? Forget about it!


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

DanaLachney said:


> Tom what part of Louisiana are u in?I'm from Louisiana and this is just normal spring weather  it completely flooded my yard last week and water was over my driveway. My brother had to move his car for fear it would get swept away lol



Staying in Metairie, but working all over the place. Originally they tried to put us in a downtown hotel, but that is a terrible place for dogs. Way too congested with people and traffic and nothing but concrete and asphalt everywhere.



emysemys said:


> What are you doing there, Tom?



Working on a movie. My dogs get to kill a man and tear him all up. We transition from the actor to the stunt man to the dummy, getting more violent and gory along the way. Tarantino film so expect to see blood. Lots of blood...


----------



## Zamric (Apr 4, 2012)

ALRIGHT! Tarantino has another movie comming out! I can't wait and now I feel like I have a connection to the movie thru TFO!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 4, 2012)

A tarantino film, Do the dogs have guns?


----------



## Zamric (Apr 4, 2012)

Whats the name of the movie?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2012)

My "guess" is that its probably NOT something Tom is supposed to be talking about yet. I'm sure he'll let us know all the particulars when he allowed to.


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> A tarantino film, Do the dogs have guns?



No, but lots of big teeth!



emysemys said:


> My "guess" is that its probably NOT something Tom is supposed to be talking about yet. I'm sure he'll let us know all the particulars when he allowed to.



Yvonne is correct, but it is already all over the Internet. A google search will surely tell you all you want to know. It is a VERY controversial subject, but if you look at our directors track record, you should be able to get the gist of it...

I'll be able to speak more freely after its released.


----------



## Zamric (Apr 4, 2012)

"Django Unchained".... Google has a small write-up about it under "Taratino's new movie, 2012". the whole thing sound like a movie I will be going to see this Christmas!


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2012)

You didn't hear it from me...


----------



## dmmj (Apr 4, 2012)

Our lips are sealed


----------



## EKLC (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm partial to Miami weather. Can't argue with tropical savanna


----------



## DanaLachney (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol too funny! Your secret is safe with us Tom!!


----------



## Katherine (Apr 4, 2012)

Tom said:


> Katherine, do you have an extra boat I could borrow for a couple of days?



You don't want a boat you want a Cajun pirogue : ) that was a LOT of rain even for us, but this humidity is definitely 24/7/365.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 7, 2012)

Found the trailer...looks like it's VERY much a Tarantino "epic"... 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TKF1__FNyY&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]

My son has already assured me that he wants me to take him to see it the 1st weekend...


----------



## Zamric (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG! I finally have a reason to look foward to Christmas!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 7, 2012)

Zamric said:


> OMG! I finally have a reason to look foward to Christmas!



I know! What says "Happiest of Holidays, Peace On Earth and Goodwill to Men" like a Tarantino shoot-'em-up?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL, not usually my type of movie, but I will def go see it to see your dogs Tom. Good actors in it. Hope you get to meet some of them.


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2012)

I think that trailer is a phony. For one thing we are in the middle of shooting right now. It seems doubtful that they would be editing already. For another the movie is not set in the West. Lastly I recognize some of that footage from other movies that I have worked on. The double Gatling gun mounted on the rearing horse is from "Jonha Hex", a movie we shot in 2009, also with my dog Bullet.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2012)

Who's taking care of all your babies at home?


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Who's taking care of all your babies at home?



Why? You want to volunteer? 

I'm lucky. I have a compound full of trained animal professionals who take care of them for me whenever I need them to. I show them exactly what the current routine is and we all stay in touch. They do a very good job for me and their reward is that they get to go on jobs with them as a paid trainer when they work. We just did a Sonic commercial with the big boys the day before I left to come here.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 7, 2012)

Zamric said:


> ALRIGHT! Tarantino has another movie comming out! I can't wait and now I feel like I have a connection to the movie thru TFO!



Woo hoo! Me too! I LOVE Tarentino. The more violent the more I like it. Get the blood running. Everybody take off your shoes now...


----------



## dmmj (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey sign me up tom. 
And a fake trailer on the internet? Why I am shocked I say, Shocked.


----------



## Neal (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like a good movie with some good actors?

Is Kurt Russel there with your group? He's one of my fav. actors.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Neal. No Kurt in my scene. He's one of my favorites too. Just about all the other big names were in my scene though. Its a big scene in the movie and really introduces the audience to who some of the characters really are. It's a terrible terrible thing... We all had to just think about doing our jobs and not think about the things we were portraying. Only a stone cold sociopath will not be moved by what we just shot...


----------



## Neal (Apr 13, 2012)

You should post a picture of your tortoises on your IMDB profile.


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2012)

Neal said:


> You should post a picture of your tortoises on your IMDB profile.



I don't bother with that stuff. 99% of the stuff I've done is not on there.


----------

